# Princess of Wales theatre



## travelplanner70 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am trying to arrange a trip for my son and daughter-in-law to Toronto, and they would like to go to the Princess of Wales Theatre for a show in March. They would also like to go to a nice (preferably not expensive) Italian restaurant nearby.  I have two questions:

1.  When ordering theater seats for them, which are the best one with price in mind?  I know obviously the seats most forward would give the best view, but are they worth the money in this theater, or can one see/hear well in certain parts of the balcony?  

2.  Any suggestions for a nice restaurant that is in walking distance of the theater?

Thank you for your help in advance,
Joanne


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 29, 2016)

The first balcony, first few rows are excellent.  I can suggest the below linked restaurant if they enjoy Italian food.  It is just minutes walk from the theatre.

http://ilfornello.com/locations/king-west/


----------



## Eli Mairs (Oct 30, 2016)

We have an annual subscription to the cheap seats in the upper balcony and they are fine. If the tickets are a gift, you might want to give them better seats, but there is no need to buy the most expensive.
Another good Italian restaurant is Badali's www.joebadalis.com, at Simcoe and Front, a short walk to the theatre.


----------



## falcon (Dec 9, 2016)

I agree with Eli. We also have an annual subscriptions -- also cheap seats -- and they are perfectly fine.  I'm not sure what time constraints are, but that is a lovely part of the city with lots to see and do


----------

